# window.print und Hintergrund



## Guest (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier. Habe schon im Forum gesucht und gegooglet, komme aber nicht weiter.

Also, ich möchte einen Kalender ausdrucken mit Funktion window.print. Beim Drucken bleibt der Hintergrund weiß, die Farben der einzelnen Kalendertage werden nicht mit ausgedruckt.

Das ich die Einstellungen in den jeweiligen Browsern vornehmen kann, ist mir bekannt.

Gibt es vielleicht auch eine andere Lösung? Die Lösung mit den Browsereinstellungen finde ich sehr umständlich, da ich jedem Besucher erkären müsste, wo er welche Einstellungen vornehmen muss, dass auch der ganze Kalender gedruckt wird.

Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

leamaus


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2008)

Bist du gerade bei Java Script?  ???:L 
Wenn ja, dann muss ich dich enttäuschen, das hier ist ein reines Java Forum.


----------



## Guest (9. Mai 2008)

sorry, mein Fehler


----------

